# Ein Kalender in Swing ? Vorgefertigter Dialog ?



## LastUnicorn (14. Jan 2004)

gibt es denn in Java keinen vorgefertigten Dialog in dem man ein Datum auswählen kann ? Ich meine sowas wie den ColorChooser...nur halt für Calendar (wenn ich z.B. auf die Systemuhr von Windows klicke kommt doch ein Kalender...so einen meine ich).

Der Nutzer soll neben einem Feld für das Datum einen Button angezeigt bekommen. Wenn er auf diesen drückt, dann erscheint die Maske des Kalenders. Hier kann er nun das gewünschte Datum anzeigen.

Ich hab schon einige Javabücher danach durchgewälzt aber das gibt es einfach nicht.

Jaja...das sind immer die kleinen Problemchen die einem die Nerven rauben...


----------



## Roar (15. Jan 2004)

gibts nicht
kannst ja mal auf sourceforge gucken ob da einer sowas macht


----------



## LastUnicorn (17. Jan 2004)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Roar (18. Jan 2004)

hmm ich hab mich wohl getäuscht.. es gibt einige kalender komponenten:
http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/
http://opensource.theotherbell.com/php/datepicker.php
http://www.javadatepicker.com/


----------

